# need a inexpensive 16 gauge brad/finish nailer



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

i need something that can shoot up to 2 1/2 inch brads . i'm between the NuMax SFN64 (gets great reviews @ home depot and amazon) and the surebonder 9755 . they are $45 and $70 at HD . the 9755 comes with a case but other than that they seem to be about equal in abilities . 

have any of you folks had a chance to try either of these ? what's your opinion of them ? any other cheap/inexpensive 2 1/2 inch brad nailer you'd recommend ? 

thanks , jeff


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have never used a straight clip finishing gun--always an an angled one--easier to place the nails ,I would think.

However, If you like a straight clip gun---that one sure is cheap and has good reviews--

I can't see how you could go to wrong with that one.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

This gets good reviews.


https://bigskytool.com/hitachi-reco...ish-nailer-with-air-duster-reconditioned.html


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Never heard of Numax but for $45 I wouldn't expect too much. Mine are also all angled. What are you going to use it for !8 ga is brads 16ga is considered a finish nail but is only minimally larger than a brad 15 ga is actually a nail with a head on it, and has the most holding power.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Canarywood1 said:


> This gets good reviews.
> 
> 
> https://bigskytool.com/hitachi-reco...ish-nailer-with-air-duster-reconditioned.html



I have bought two of those----so far so good--I haven't had them long enough to really judge the toughness---
They have an air blower built in---odd feature--but I find it handy.


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

it will be used for wood/vinyl lattice panels under decks/porches . picture frame it with PT 2x2 , put the panel behind , shoot from the front and bend the brad over . simple , quick , clean and i don't have to get under the deck . will also be used for fir rails or any other fastening need i have that the framing nailer is too much for . 18 gauge 2 1/2 inch brads are easy to bend behind lattice and 16s are as stiff as id want to go . i'm thinking go 16 as a happy medium , i don't think i'll need the versatility of having both 18 and 15 gauge nailers , but i'm open to hearing why that might be better . i'll be doing some DIY repairs for my sisters and cherry picking some small side jobs repairing decks , porches , wood fences and such .

bigsky has some very interesting refurb prices , thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That will do what you want---and at $50---a good buy.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> I have bought two of those----so far so good--I haven't had them long enough to really judge the toughness---
> They have an air blower built in---odd feature--but I find it handy.




I know a couple of guy's down here that have them, and they like them a lot.price isn't bad either.


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

it is a great deal on the NT65MA4 . when shooting a 2 1/2 inch 15 gauge nail through a 2x2 and piece of lattice will the 3/4 of a inch or so hanging out the back be able to be bent over with a finger to keep the lattice in place ? 18 gauge brads are easy to do that to , 16 gauge are much stiffer to bend . i'm concerned 15 gauge nails may be too stiff to do that without a lot of effort and after several dozen will wear my fingers out . any gauge will work for fir rails .......


----------



## sbtools (Sep 16, 2015)

*brad nailer*

Hi I have used the Dewalt DWFP 12231 for similar jobs when nailing cladding and for joining 2 x 2 frames and found it very reliable and good value for money at $76.99. I would also recommend Hitachi NT65M25 as it can nail up to 65mm and only costs $129 or the cheaper version Hitachi NT50AE2 retailing at $69.
All these brad nailers can be found on amazons site 
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

i think i'm gonna give the $45 HDX 4 piece kit from big sky a try , it will give me everything but a 15 gauge finisher . i doubt i'll use the stapler or the pinner but they'll be there if i need them .

https://bigskytool.com/air-tools/ai...rad-18g-stapler-23g-pinner-reconditioned.html

i'll slowly replace them over time with A grade referbed hitachi/dewalt/bostitch nailers from big sky . if the 16 and 18 gauge HDX work ok a NT65MA4 will be first on the list since i think it would be better for fir rails than a 16/18 gauge brad gun . 

correct me if i'm wrong ... but 15 gauge finish nails don't curl in the wood like brads do ... correct ?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like your thinking----good grief, the price is so low---this will give you a chance to try out the different guns for next to nothing---

When it does come time to upgrade,you can replace with higher quality units.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Check out Harbor Freight tools for a cheap deal on nailers. I have an 18 Gauge combo, a wide crown stapler also. Never a problem. However I would not buy their framing nailers. Too heavy, poorly balanced. But the finish nailers & staplers are really good. And you wont cry if you damage or break it. On sale they are as low as $15. with their coupon sales.


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

i tried the harbor freight 18 gauge brad nailer only (not the one with the staple feature) and even at 100 PSI it wouldn't seat 2 inch brads consistently , would seat some then leave a few proud then seat some ........ the would be proud anywhere from 1/16 inch to well over a 1/4 inch  . my compressor is a california air 4620A and it powers my interchange NSC83-34 ($100 hitachi 83 wanna be) framing gun just fine . HF's 16 gauge 2 1/2 incher looks to be the same as the numax/hdx/ etc. with a different paint job and logos , i may give it a try . timing belt on my truck went out a few days ago so i doubt i'll be getting any new tools for a bit


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I feel you pain---My clutch is out and the mechanic received the wrong parts---
You will get your new nailer--be patient.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

jeff1961 said:


> i tried the harbor freight 18 gauge brad nailer only (not the one with the staple feature) and even at 100 PSI it wouldn't seat 2 inch brads consistently , would seat some then leave a few proud then seat some ........ the would be proud anywhere from 1/16 inch to well over a 1/4 inch  . my compressor is a california air 4620A and it powers my interchange NSC83-34 ($100 hitachi 83 wanna be) framing gun just fine . HF's 16 gauge 2 1/2 incher looks to be the same as the numax/hdx/ etc. with a different paint job and logos , i may give it a try . timing belt on my truck went out a few days ago so i doubt i'll be getting any new tools for a bit


Good luck with your timing belt repair. As far as the HF nail guns. I have had no issues at all with mine-After taking the time at my compressor's regulator valve to get the right pressure values. The problem you describe sounds like a regulator issue-but that's just my guess. Anyway, I consider HF electric & air tools as one or two times use & then throw it away. In most cases its a good deal for the guy who is not working the tool just about every day or for a living. It's like chain saws. I've bought my fair share of $100-150 chain saws for a one time one day use. And that's about all they lasted for the 100 bucks or so. Now I have a $350. Sthil saw and it just keeps going & going. In the end-you do get what you pay for. 

And I would bet that the NuMax nail guns are made at the same Chinese junk shop as the HF. Northern Tools sells the NuMax brand.


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

my sister is ordering the grade A husky 3 piece finish gun set for me for fixing stuff around her house , will be about $60 delivered . 

https://bigskytool.com/air-tools/ai...3pfnk-3-piece-nail-gun-kit-reconditioned.html

they get good reviews on amazon and home depot as well as BS . just gotta get the truck fixed now ....


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't know much about the Husky brand except that its Home Depot's house brand. But you can be sure its probably made at the same place all this Chinese stuff is made, all under the same roof regardless of the badge name. They are all throw away tools for the most part. Good luck with it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My assistant bought a Husky brand roofing gun---it was to cheap to pass up---the thing has been great---who would have guessed?


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

"Cheap" tools for the DIY/homeowner have their place. Husky-HF-NuMax & a bunch more will probably function ok for the occasional user. And because they don't see everyday heavy duty use, we get fooled a lot of times into thinking that a $20 nail gun is the same as the $100 equivalent nailer...Not. But having said all that-I buy cheap knock offs too! 

My go to nail gun is a Hitach framing nailer which just feels so good in my hands. Well balanced-lightweight & never jams on me. Won't trade it for anything else. But my 18 ga. & my wide crown stapler are both HF. I have less than $40. tied up into the HF stuff. So if I shoot 5,000 staples & the gun blows up...Who cares!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

maddog1 said:


> Don't know much about the Husky brand except that its Home Depot's house brand. But you can be sure its probably made at the same place all this Chinese stuff is made, all under the same roof regardless of the badge name. They are all throw away tools for the most part. Good luck with it.


No power tools are made in this country anymore. Porter Cable was the last. Look at the quality of their tools now that they too are gone.


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

thanks folks . the husky 3 piece set is ordered so i guess i'll have them next week . i mainly wanted a 16 or 18 gauge brad gun that will shoot 2 1/2 inch brads , the 16 gauge in this kit will shoot the 2 1/2 inchers . they're A grade refurbished and have a 1 year warranty and folks seem happy with BS warranty/customer service . i don't need the 18 gauge bradder or the stapler at the moment but can probably find uses for them here and there .

the huskies are different than the visually identical (other than paint jobs) 16 gauge models from numax/freeman/HDX/harbor freight . the huskies are oil less (according to their manuals) , have a trigger mode switch and the head/handles are cast differently . that of course doesn't mean they weren't all made in the same factory but they are different and the trigger switch and oilless features set them apart and are two features i like that the others don't offer . since the huskies are oilless and the others aren't that leads me to believe the differences aren't just skin deep and that they are different internally also . time will tell if i made a good choice (for my use) or not .......... but i think/hope i did .

the huskies are also purdier too and that can make all the difference in the world ! hahahaha


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

just got the tracking info , supposed to be here monday  not at all shabby since i chose their regular/cheapest shipping option , but i won't be surprised if the hurricane puts it a day or two behind .


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

they're here . they look like new . these came with oil and the manuals are different from the pdf i saw online and do not mention being oilless and do recommend oiling them . no biggie and not a problem or issue for me , but it would have been a neat perk . triggers are easily adjustable and there's a dial for adjusting the fastener depth . one nice feature is that the black areas above and below the husky logo are rubbery like the grip and stick out enough to keep the head from scratching something or cushioning if it's dropped . the back of the fastener slot and the back of the handle aren't given the rubber areas and are plastic not metal . i'm very satisfied for the price considering my intended purposes ! but i haven't aired them up or shot them yet , hope to get my montero fixed by friday and start a few pallet projects this weekend and get to know the 16 gauge a bit . i'll probably get some 18 gauge brads and narrow crown staples just to check them for function and cycling with a few racks . btw , the have a 360 degree adjustable exhaust . i haven't handled enough nailers to comment on balance but they don't feel awkward to my hand . 

now , if they simply shoot their fastners flush consistently i will be a very happy camper .:biggrin2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I look forward to seeing some wood nailed together.

When I bought my first finish gun the cheapest on the market was close to $300.00

My how the prices have dropped over the years.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> I look forward to seeing some wood nailed together.
> 
> When I bought my first finish gun the cheapest on the market was close to $300.00
> 
> My how the prices have dropped over the years.



[/COLOR


The sad thing is in most cases so has the quality.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

So true---My old Senco (made in Ohio) guns were almost indestructible---


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

i'm not expecting any of these to last 10+ years . i'll get hitachi/bostitch/dewalt A grade refurbished from bigsky over the next year or so . those smart points look nice ....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

With your new guns, you will learn what features you need,if and when you wear those out.

All my brad and finish guns have a 'trap door' nose piece---which allows me to free up a jam without tools.

Trim shares the same space as drywall screws---so an occasional jam is inevitable--

Time wasted looking for a metric allen wrench and disassembling a gun means trim is not being installed---I get paid for installing trim.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I read this thread and the part about nailing the lattice.

Several moons ago some dude, and I'm not mentioning any names.
Nailed some vinyl lattice like you would the PT lattice.
During the hot summer it it expanded and bent all out of shape.


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

vinyl lattice can do that in temp extremes lust like vinyl siding in extreme temps if it's nailed down tightly . to avoid that use wood lattice or use a small screw with a big head or washer and drill a in between size hole in the lattice and don't tighten the fastener down so it has some wiggle room like vinyl siding does . it will have to be attached from behind if you don't want the fasteners to be seen .


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, I think that dude now realizes that vinyl lattice needs to be framed.


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

in "that dudes" defense , very few of us knew anything till somebody else told us . very few folks "discover" anything , and i'm one of them dudes  i try to listen to the best and copy as well as i can .....


----------



## jeff1961 (Sep 13, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> I look forward to seeing some wood nailed together.
> 
> ........


made a little taller than typical coffee table just using the 16 and 18 gauge brad nailers and pallet material .






the 16 gauge didn't want to consistently set the 2 1/2 inch galvanized brads flush but this is dry wood , i used the 16 for framing the table . 2 inchers would have been fine and will probably seat flush . i used 1 1/2 inch galvanized in the 18 and it worked perfectly . used them on the table top and making and attaching the legs . 

in the 16 gauges defense i had a similar problem with 2 1/2 in the hitachi i tried , but more often with the husky . for $60 delivered to my front door i'm satisified and i'm definately gonn do business with bigsky again


----------

